# Winter Storage



## 108948 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi everyone, I've been lurking for a while! and using the advice on the forum to great advantage since we bought our RV earlier this year, so I thought I'd better say hello and thanks! again! 

We use the RV mainly as crew accomodation for motorsport, so as our season ended yesterday, may not get out in it until February again, I've got some basic winterisation facts to go with but what are the essential things I need to do to maintain as well as possible??

Fresh Water Tank - sanitise and empty?
Waste Grey & Black Tanks - Sanitise and empty?
There is heating (Gas - Propane, and Electric) as well as A/C Units
We can leave it on elec hook up where it is parked
I am presuming it is best on the tyres rather than the jacks


Donna!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Donna,
It might be far too late now but I have only just seen your post.

I guess it depends on weather you are storing your RV inside or out. But beware of rhodents getting in and building nests. I would always set traps just inside storage bays and under the bed. 

If outside I would cover the air con units as again insects just love to build homes in them. Also the fibreglass covers will get brittle in prolonged sunlight. 

I keep reading about keeping the tyres off tarmac or concrete. We always put small carpet samples under all our tyres when in storage. 

I also used to put a square of fibreglass insulation in the water heater door to keep cold winds out and what water might be left in the tank safe.

Ray.


----------

